# Transmission Fluid



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

I seached a bit but didn't find anything too useful. 
I need to know a couple things. How does one check manual transmission fluid level? How do you get fluid in the trans if it's low? And what fluid is acceptable per VW?
My car doesn't want to stay in 5th gear, and I've had a slow transmission fluid leak. I think it's finally caught up with me and is low now. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Transmission Fluid (Lower it!!)*

We have a sealed transmission and should never need to flush or add fluid. Maybe you have a bigger issue? Cracked trans?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hmm. Why does it say to check transmission fluid level at some service intervals?
I have a crack in the trans yes. It's been patched but still leaks.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

The way it's acting I'm pretty certain my shift linkage needs to be adjusted. 
False alarm. Thanks for all the help though everyone.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

At 16k miles my 6spd tip was leaking and VW had to crack open the magically sealed transmission and replace a seal and a gasket. They alost dropped and cleaned the pan and changed the tranny filter. Snake oil like the posts say about all this super sealed tranny nonsense!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

auto trans have a pan on the bottom. manual trans do not.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_auto trans have a pan on the bottom. manual trans do not. 

The manual transmission should have fill and drain plugs, just make sure you can remove the fill plug before draining it! VW (and Audi) usually don't list service intervals for the gear oil in manual transmission cars. Changing it every once in awhile can't hurt, although I do have a car with 100k+ miles and 22 year old gear oil in it without any shifting problems.







The proper level of fluid is usually to the level of the fill plug (fill it up with the car level, and let any extra gear oil flow out of the fill plug). Automatics are a different story though. While there is no dipstick (leading service departments and salesman to claim it is "sealed"), there is a special tool to fill the transmission with fluid from the bottom of the car. As always, check the service manual for proper fluid types and quantities.


_Modified by NJRoadfan at 7:53 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NJRoadfan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if I do check the fluid I'll take pics.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Hmm. Why does it say to check transmission fluid level at some service intervals?
I have a crack in the trans yes. It's been patched but still leaks.

thats weird. are you sure that's not for automatic transmissions only? i was just looking over my service intervals and my trans level is never checked. only inspected for cracks. i also remember asking one of the guys at the dealership when they were going to check or replace the fluid and they said never.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_
The manual transmission should have fill and drain plugs, just make sure you can remove the fill plug before draining it! VW (and Audi) usually don't list service intervals for the gear oil in manual transmission cars. Changing it every once in awhile can't hurt, although I do have a car with 100k+ miles and 22 year old gear oil in it without any shifting problems.







The proper level of fluid is usually to the level of the fill plug (fill it up with the car level, and let any extra gear oil flow out of the fill plug). Automatics are a different story though. While there is no dipstick (leading service departments and salesman to claim it is "sealed"), there is a special tool to fill the transmission with fluid from the bottom of the car. As always, check the service manual for proper fluid types and quantities.


Yep and the fluid that you want to add is 75W-90 synthetic gear oil
From elsa web
– Remove sealing plug for gear oil inspection -arrow-. 
The oil level is correct when the transmission is filled up to the lower edge of the filler hole. 
– Screw in bolt -arrow- with new seal. 
The bolt is a big triple square, I forget what size


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoG602)*

According to the Bentley...the old VW manual tranny check.."its full if fluid is at the bottom edge of the fill plug hole"...is NO LONGER VALID!...The manual says "fluid level is now above the fill hole when full"...it goes on to say to check fluid you ahve to drain tranny..including taking out the shift lock out bolts, the refill thru the speed sensor hole (since the fill plug must be covered) with 2 quarts of fluid. Thanks VW for makin a simple check a big PITA! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_According to the Bentley...the old VW manual tranny check.."its full if fluid is at the bottom edge of the fill plug hole"...is NO LONGER VALID!...The manual says "fluid level is now above the fill hole when full"...it goes on to say to check fluid you ahve to drain tranny..including taking out the shift lock out bolts, the refill thru the speed sensor hole (since the fill plug must be covered) with 2 quarts of fluid. Thanks VW for makin a simple check a big PITA! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I have the Bentley in front of me, it clearly states to top off transmission oil to lower edge of filler hole. This applies to both 5 and 6-speed transmissions.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoG602)*

So far so good. Can get all gears. But I can gear a whine when in 5th. Very very faint but you can hear it as the RPM's go up. Gonna check fluid in the next few days.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

well with low gear lube 5th would be the first to burn up. 5th gear would be the most oil starved gear in a low gear lube situation. good luck.
hopefully these new 5 speeds aren't like the old ones that had far too little lube passages on 5th gear and smoked it no matter what you did.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 7:38 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Yea gonna stay out of 5th for now. 
DIY for changing Manual Trans fluid - http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/7


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_
I have the Bentley in front of me, it clearly states to top off transmission oil to lower edge of filler hole. This applies to both 5 and 6-speed transmissions.

I've got the GTI/Rabbit manual for 06-09 and it says...
"The gear oil level on the 0A4 transmission is above the level of the drain plug. ... Do not check gear oil by removing drain plug." Page 34a-3. To top off the transmission oil to the lower edge of the filler hole, you need to have the car on ramps (on an angle), then you should be good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_
I've got the GTI/Rabbit manual for 06-09 and it says...
"The gear oil level on the 0A4 transmission is *above the level of the drain plug*. ... Do not check gear oil by removing drain plug.". 

umm...DUH!!!







Basically they are saying remove the fill plug first... without actually saying it...umm, whatever. Then again, this is the same book that uses the phrase "Installation is the reverse of removal" in many procedures where you couldn't even if you tried.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NJRoadfan)*

You idiots are still fighting over how to check gear oil? If you can't figure out how to check it, pay someone and shut up


----------

